# Quikrete - Quikrete Epoxy Garage Floor Coating Kit



## LnJsdad (Jun 12, 2010)

I installed this in a friends 2 car garage.  This is a VERY easy kit to install and looks awesome when done.   The hardest part is keeping track of your mix time etc before it goes bad.

I recommend this for anyone looking to do their garage floor.   I found the kit on amazon.com.


----------

